# Lijst van viswateren auf Deutsch



## David31882 (20. September 2007)

Hi ich entschuldige mich dafür, wenn es schonmal gepostet wurde.Aber ich suche die list van viswateren auf deutsch.Hat vielleicht jemand eine und würde mir sagen woher oder weiss jemand woher ich sie bekommen kann?

:vik:Frieden sei mit euch!


----------



## snofla (20. September 2007)

*AW: Lijst van viswateren auf Deutsch*

mach ma  h i e r klick

dann auf die karte gehen und region auswählen 

die info kommt per pdf und in holländisch


----------



## David31882 (23. September 2007)

*AW: Lijst van viswateren auf Deutsch*

danke aber suche die liste auf _*DEUTSCH..*_trotzdem dank


----------



## Jogibär (26. September 2007)

*AW: Lijst van viswateren auf Deutsch*

Hallo David,

bei meinem Vispas war die Liste auf Deutsch dabei. Normalerweise immer, wenn Du als Deutscher den Vispas bekommst. hab im moment keine Zeit zum Scannen. werde das aber noch heute Nachmittag oder morgen früh machen. Schick mir mal ne Mail, dann kriegst Du die Liste als Antwort.

Gruß
Rolf


----------



## David31882 (28. September 2007)

*AW: Lijst van viswateren auf Deutsch*

Supi danke habe dir ne e-mail geschickt, hoffe sie ist angekommen.


----------



## Jogibär (30. September 2007)

*AW: Lijst van viswateren auf Deutsch*

Hallo Leute, bevor ich jetzt noch mehr Nachrichten kriege... Ich hab mich vertan:c. Die Liste zum vispas hab ich leider auch nur auf niederländisch. Auf Deutsch habe ich die Liste zur Maasplassenvergunning. tut mir leid, dass ich doch nicht helfen konnte.

Jogi


----------



## joopie (30. September 2007)

*AW: Lijst van viswateren auf Deutsch*

Hi zusammen,
ich habe gerade gesehen, dass auf der "offiziellen" Vispas-Seite angekündigt ist, dass die Liste auf Deutsch in Arbeit ist.
Mein Tipp: Öfters mal reinsehen und unter der deutschen Flagge in Deutsch lesen!
|wavey:


----------



## David31882 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Lijst van viswateren auf Deutsch*



Jogibär schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, bevor ich jetzt noch mehr Nachrichten kriege... Ich hab mich vertan:c. Die Liste zum vispas hab ich leider auch nur auf niederländisch. Auf Deutsch habe ich die Liste zur Maasplassenvergunning. tut mir leid, dass ich doch nicht helfen konnte.
> 
> Jogi



hehe du bist mir ja einer erst die pferde scheu machen....|uhoh:
nee is ok
und das mit der liste auf deutsch in arbeit, habe es schon gelesen aber die frage ist wann?:q


----------



## Jogibär (8. Oktober 2007)

*Liste doch noch gefunden*

Hallo Kollegen,

ich hab die Liste doch noch gefunden, gescannt und stell sie mal hier rein, für diejenigen, die noch interesse haben.
Ich bitte um Verzeihung für das Durcheinander, dass ich veranstaltet habe.


----------



## snofla (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Lijst van viswateren auf Deutsch*

besten dank Jogibär #6


----------



## David31882 (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Lijst van viswateren auf Deutsch*

:vik:ist ja doch noch gut gegangen, freu mich saumässich


----------



## David31882 (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Lijst van viswateren auf Deutsch*

eine frage habe ich noch was zur hölle ist ein schelkensbeek????????


----------



## Jogibär (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Lijst van viswateren auf Deutsch*

Ein -beek ist ein Bach. Wo steht dass denn?


----------



## Tiffy (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Lijst van viswateren auf Deutsch*

Wenn man sich nicht so ganz sicher ist wo denn nu welcher Bach fließt oder wo man welches Gewässer findet kann man hier nachgucken;

http://www.zl.nl/nl/html/module/infocd/start.htm


----------



## Wizard2 (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Lijst van viswateren auf Deutsch*

hi Tiffy,
is aber die liste von Limburg, haste son link auch für Enschede/Oost Nederland


----------



## David31882 (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Lijst van viswateren auf Deutsch*

also mit der karten ansicht is mir geholfen.jetzt weiss ich das ich illegal nachtangel.son dreck schöne stelle aber darfste nur am tag angeln nee nee und das beste ist da is nie einer also wenn willst du mit dem nachtangeln stören?


----------



## Karpervisser (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Lijst van viswateren auf Deutsch*

Wenn jemand ne uebersetzung braucht..........mail me


----------



## gimli (4. November 2007)

*AW: Lijst van viswateren auf Deutsch*

Angeblich ein Ösi, der schon lange Zeit in Hilversum lebt – viel versprechend, aber ein Fake!


----------



## Tewi (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lijst van viswateren auf Deutsch*

ist hier noch jemand der helfen kann???
hab da mal ne frage zu zuidholland.
wenn ich den vispaß habe kann ich dann auch dort angeln? vispa´von zuidlimburg habe ich!


----------



## totaler Spinner (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lijst van viswateren auf Deutsch*

Mit deinem vispas kannst du alle Gewässer / Gewässerabschnitte beangeln die auf weißen Seiten in der lijst aufgeführt sind.

weiße Seiten –mit jedem vispas angeln erlaubt
blaue Seiten - nur mit dem vispas der jeweiligen Federatie
rote Seiten – nur für Vereinsmitglieder des aufgefürten Verein


----------



## Tewi (2. August 2009)

*AW: Lijst van viswateren auf Deutsch*

sehe in dem heftchen nicht durch, wollte in dem Hellgatspoldern angeln, und bis jetzt habe ich noch keine infos gefunden...|kopfkrat


----------



## totaler Spinner (3. August 2009)

*AW: Lijst van viswateren auf Deutsch*

Ist das in der Ecke bei Leiden? Dann schau in der lijst Seite 151 -153. In diesen Gewässern darfst du mit deinem vispas angeln (weiße Seiten). Um an den von Seite 154 – 157 (rot) angeln zu dürfen musst du Mitglied im genannten Verein sein. Ist das Gewässer nicht aufführt, gibt es dafür eventuell vor Ort (Angelladen) Erlaubnisscheine zu kaufen oder das Angeln ist dort verboten. 
Vielleicht kann dir da geholfen werden:
http://www.sportvisserijnederland.nl/vispas/deutsch/?page=fragen%3F


----------



## Donmiguel-22 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lijst van viswateren auf Deutsch*

Hallo bin neu hir wollt ma fragen, ob jemand die Lijst van Viswateren auf deutsch hat und zwar für Oost Nederland. Oder weiß jemand ob man bei Zupfen im Marshaven angeln darf?


----------



## Zanderangler1 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lijst van viswateren auf Deutsch*

Hallo, nein darfst du nicht angeln, jedenfalls nicht vom Ufer aus. Du musst dort Mitglied im Verein von Zutphen sein.


----------



## BobDieRobbe (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lijst van viswateren auf Deutsch*

Mal was grundsätzliches, was hier anscheinend teilweise missverstanden wurde:
die 'grote lijst van viswateren' beinhaltet alle gewäßer, in denen gefischt werden darf. es gibt keine lijst für limburg, zuid holland oder sonst eine region (außer als auszug aus der groten lijst).
die gewäßer, in denen gefischt werden darf, lassen sich alle mit ein wenig niederländisch-kenntniss oder ein wenig kombinationsgabe auf www.visplanner.nl herausfinden (funktioniert im prinzip wie google.maps oder map24)

grüße


----------



## DerAndi (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lijst van viswateren auf Deutsch*

Kann mir einer sagen wie es mit dem Vispas ausschaut in der Gegend von Breskens. Laut der karte auf der alles angezeigt wird kann man da werder mit dem kleinen noch dem normalen vispas fischen dürfen. wenn ich nen normalen vispas möchte muss ich dann in nen holländischen verein gehen?


----------



## Udo561 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lijst van viswateren auf Deutsch*

Hi,
  du musst keinem verein beitreten , du bist proforma Mitglied in einem Verein wenn du einen Vispas kaufst.
Gruß Udo


----------



## DerAndi (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lijst van viswateren auf Deutsch*

aaaaah. gut. muss ich mal schaun wo ich so einen bekomme für die gegend. weil der kleine ist für mich als raubfischfreund ja nichts.


----------



## weller95 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lijst van viswateren auf Deutsch*

Endschuldigung, aber hat jemand die Lijst van viswateren auf Deutsch für Friesland?
Schonmal Danke im vorraus!


----------



## andy1985 (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Lijst van viswateren auf Deutsch*

guten tag kann mir vl jemand weiter helfen suche die Lijst van viswateren auf Deutsch für 2012 da ich im juli nach holland will weiss jemand wo man die bekommt oder hat sich vl die mühe gemacht sie zu überdsetzen und kann mir sie als pdf senden oder hier im forum setzen wäre super cool wenn einer mit weiter helfen könnte da ich nicht am falschen gewässer sitzen will den visspas habe ich natürlich bereits


----------

